# Diferencia entre tensión eficaz y tensión pico



## Hammett (May 12, 2011)

Hola!. Quería saber si alguien me puede explicar la diferencia entre tension eficaz y tensión pico...
Lo que leí es que se relacionan asi: Vrms = 0.707 Vp ,  siendo Vrms la tensión eficaz.
¿En qué se diferencia una tensión de otra?, es decir, ¿representan cosas distintas?.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (May 12, 2011)

Tensión de pico es el valor máximo que toma la señal.

Tensión eficaz es un promedio cuadrático y representa el valor de una tensión continua que produce la misma disipación de potencia sobre una carga resistiva.
El palabrerío es porque mientras en una gráfica de la señal, el valor de pico se puede marcar en el dibujo, el valor eficaz NO.

Lo de *Vrms = 0.707 Vp* es válido solo para señales *senoidales*, mientras que los parámetros Vp y Vrms son aplicables a cualquier forma de onda.


----------



## MacPerez (May 12, 2011)

Una duda: 

¿El factor 0.707 viene de √2/2≈0.707107...?


----------



## johncaro12 (May 12, 2011)

para hallar el RMS (valor eficaz) de una onda, te toma un periodo de la señal, se la eleva al cuadrado, se le saca el promedio a esa señal (elevada al cuadrado), y luego se le saca la raiz cuadrada a ese valor.
Eso se hace para cualquier señal periodica, incluso las sinusoidales.
Aunque ya se sabe que es 0.707
El promedio de una señal seno elevada al cuadrado es 1/2
la raiz de eso es 0.707


----------



## Hammett (May 12, 2011)

Muchas gracias!, lamentablemente sigo con una duda... ¿me podría alguien explicar "Tensión eficaz es un promedio cuadrático y representa el valor de una tensión continua que produce la misma disipación de potencia sobre una carga resistiva."?. No entiendo que es la tensión eficaz, ¿Alguien me lo podría explicar?... Muchas gracias! saludos.


----------



## lm555cn (May 12, 2011)

Sin entrar en el detalle matemático, el valor eficaz es la tensión o corriente en C.A. (corriente alterna) que al aplicarlo a una carga resistiva produce la misma potencia que si se aplicara una tensión o corriente en C.D. (corriente directa) a la misma carga resistiva, de ahí el nombre eficaz.


----------



## Hammett (May 13, 2011)

Muchas gracias lm555cn!. Me lo explicaste re bien!!, ya entendí... Gracias a todos!. Saludos.


----------

